# How/where do I catch 3-5" Croaker Baits



## matlatcha

I fish out of Wolf Bay in Orange Beach. I can usually find plenty of pogies, but I'd like to know how/where to catch croakers in sufficient quantity to use them for a few hours of trout fishing. I've occasionally caught a few in the cast net throwing in shallows and I've occasionally caught a few on a sabiki rig tipped with squid (but these croakers are usually a little too big). Maybe my problem is that I don't know enough about croaker bait habitat to know where to throw the net (or cast the sabiki) when targeting croakers. I prefer jigs, but my kids are getting old enough to fish and they do better with live bait. The pogies are somewhat fragile in my live well and the pinfish kill the shrimp. Croakers seem to be my best bet, if only I knew where/how to catch them.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Pretty much any dock or drop off will hold them, if you fish with the tiniest bit of shrimp you can get on a sabiki hook it usually does the trick.


----------



## Bill Braskey

Any canal or bayou should have plenty of croaker. I use cut squid on a chicken or Carolina rig with small (#10) circle hook(s), but a sabiki would work as well.


----------



## NoMoSurf

You can even catch them right at the boat ramp where you put in. Thay are anywhere that you would find pin fish. I find the croakers are usually closer to the bottom than the Pins.


----------



## matlatcha

*Thanks. Doesn't sound like cast netting is the way to go*

Thanks for the advice. It doesn't sound like there's a quick way to cast net a bunch of them. Or at least their preferred habitat doesn't sound like the kind of place I would want to throw a nice Calusa net. Anything quicker, more productive than hook and line?


----------



## marmidor

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Pretty much any dock or drop off will hold them, if you fish with the tiniest bit of shrimp you can get on a sabiki hook it usually does the trick.


SLAYER is dead on!! I use squid ONLY because it last a lot longer the skrimpes!!!


----------



## matlatcha

Should the aged, pre-packaged squid work or do you think it needs to be the fresh stuff? Just looking for the easiest way to do this with my kids on top of me.


----------



## marmidor

matlatcha said:


> Should the aged, pre-packaged squid work or do you think it needs to be the fresh stuff? Just looking for the easiest way to do this with my kids on top of me.


I dont think it will make a difference either way.


----------



## JoeZ

matlatcha said:


> these croakers are usually a little too big



No such thing as a croaker too big for a trout.


----------



## Yakavelli

JoeZ is right. Gators don't care how big it is.

I stumbled onto the best bait ever for croakers. Small pieces of gulp. They hit that stuff like it's chocolate covered crack cookies! Plus, one little piece will catch a dozen or more croakers before coming off. Trick is to use small baitholder hooks. Fish just past the drop-off in the area where you have caught a few in the net. They are never alone.


----------



## jmunoz

Yakavelli said:


> JoeZ is right. Gators don't care how big it is.
> 
> I stumbled onto the best bait ever for croakers. Small pieces of gulp. They hit that stuff like it's chocolate covered crack cookies! Plus, one little piece will catch a dozen or more croakers before coming off. Trick is to use small baitholder hooks. Fish just past the drop-off in the area where you have caught a few in the net. They are never alone.


I second the gulp peices they cant stand not to eat it and ive actually caught a few on a whole gulp to and the gulp was just about as long as them


----------



## matlatcha

The gulp pieces seem like a simpler, less messy way to deploy my 6 and 7 year olds to catch bait. That's great help, thanks!


----------



## jmunoz

matlatcha said:


> The gulp pieces seem like a simpler, less messy way to deploy my 6 and 7 year olds to catch bait. That's great help, thanks!


Ur eight about the messy part but dang that gulp juice is unlike anything on the fingers..ugh


----------



## Chuck K.

I don't mean to derail the thread but what is the best way to rig croaker or pinfish for trout? Thanks.


----------



## matlatcha

It depends on what you want the bait to do. I hook 'em in the back (between the dorsal and adipose fin) and they swim pretty normal in the middle of the water column. Hook 'em in the tail (between adipose fin and tail fin) and they swim to the top of the water. Hook 'em in the gullet (just under the pectoral fin) and they swim in circles and also seem to last pretty long. Hook em in the nose and they tend to dive but I also find I throw them off a little too much.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

we grew up in the creeks in jacksonville and always used kahle hooks. circle hooks are the same concept, if your casting a busy area we hooked them through the eyes very slowly, mud minnows as well. after a few tries you will find the void area to press the hook through. depending on current use the lightest barrel weight and about 15-18" leader and kill the trout and flounder. This makes the bait alot more durable whenthe bite is on.


----------



## fisheye48

Chuck K. said:


> I don't mean to derail the thread but what is the best way to rig croaker or pinfish for trout? Thanks.


through the nose


----------



## Yakavelli

Chuck K. said:


> I don't mean to derail the thread but what is the best way to rig croaker or pinfish for trout? Thanks.


I put them under a baloon, hooked just in front of the dorsal fin with a 4/0 or 5/0 mutu light circle hook (owner). Don't bury the hook in 'em. Croakers have some tough "shoulders", so just grab about 1/8" of meat. Hook should hold just fine...easier to hook the trout that way.


----------



## Chuck K.

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## sunnh2o

I also appreciate the help, the only time ive used them is when i caught them unintentionally while trout fishing. They have always produce good quality specks.


----------



## Mudigger

By a cylindrical basket and bait with a hotdog. Leave over night at the dock. You'll have all you need.


----------



## matlatcha

Mudigger said:


> By a cylindrical basket and bait with a hotdog. Leave over night at the dock. You'll have all you need.


Now that sounds easy. Any suggestions where I might find such a thing? Any links?


----------



## Mudigger

West Marine, Academy, Wal Mart. They, also have square baskets for larger bait fish.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Mudigger said:


> West Marine, Academy, Wal Mart. They, also have square baskets for larger bait fish.


and if you have my luck, you better buy 2, cause some a$$h0le is gonna steal it!


----------



## Mudigger

$7.99 at Academy


----------



## Mudigger




----------



## Mudigger

$29.99 at Academy


----------



## barefoot

Mudugger;

The $7.99 trap from academy, I looked at one..do you enlarge the entry hole or leave it like it is?
Just wondering cause it looks too small for a decent croker or pinfish..am I missing something?


----------



## Mudigger

The $30.00 trap if for the larger pinfish. I use both.


----------



## 8 lb test

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Pretty much any dock or drop off will hold them, if you fish with the tiniest bit of shrimp you can get on a sabiki hook it usually does the trick.


What is the ideal size croaker for trout bait / what kind of hook is best / how do you hook them?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

8 lb test said:


> What is the ideal size croaker for trout bait / what kind of hook is best / how do you hook them?


I like palm size or smaller. I use a 3/0 live bait hook for croaker and hook them through the lips/nose.


----------



## 8 lb test

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I like palm size or smaller. I use a 3/0 live bait hook for croaker and hook them through the lips/nose.


 So you are saying 2 to 3 inches long. I assume you put them under a float and let it drift?

thanks for the help


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

8 lb test said:


> So you are saying 2 to 3 inches long. I assume you put them under a float and let it drift?
> 
> thanks for the help


Bingo. Pinfish, pogies, and ly's work too.


----------

